# Tutorials with Nancy Wynn



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

She has some interesting videos

http://www.wynnknit.com/video.html


----------



## anouk (Oct 31, 2012)

thank you......great videos....


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you.
It's terrific to have so many tecniques all in one spot.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

she has the best fix for color jog when knitting in the round - thanks for posting her tutorials! I didn't realize she has so many!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Great site. Thank you.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Buttons said:


> She has some interesting videos
> 
> http://www.wynnknit.com/video.html


Thank you. Great site


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Buttons said:


> She has some interesting videos
> 
> http://www.wynnknit.com/video.html


Thank you for the link. Great site!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

You all are very welcome. Someone here on kp mentioned her site and I went in and was checking it out. That is one of the best sites I've been in and so I had to post it. I just hope I posted it in the right spot. 

I just wish I could remember her name here so I can thank her for the site and give her the credit.


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

What a good teacher! Thank you for the link!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for the link! Nice, concise site.


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

This will really help. Thank you.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you for the link :thumbup:


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks, I've bookmarked it!


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you so much for posting this will be a great help and I have a cousin whom this winter is picking up knitting needles for the first time in over 40 years so I know it will help her greatly. Thank you again.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow! I think I need to take a day off and watch each on of these fabulous videos. I love the big needles and stretchy yarn. So clear. I watched a video on fair isle and it was amazing Thank you so much for finding this and posting. This is real treasure.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

you're very welcome.


----------



## Taffsey (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## LoisDC (Apr 28, 2011)

Great resource. Maybe I won't automatically dismiss a pattern because I don't know how to do one part of it. Now I can go to a resource and quickly learn the required directions.


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

Buttons said:


> She has some interesting videos
> 
> http://www.wynnknit.com/video.html


Thank you so much for sharing this site. It is exactly what I need to get started with knitting.


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for the link. Great to have helpful tutorials all in 1 place.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

a terrific site. an 'all in one'' site


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for this. Always nice to watch a video.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Great site. At least you can see what she is doing without having to squint! Thank you for the link.


----------



## Violetbutterfly (Apr 11, 2013)

Great to have one link with so much information at hand. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

Buttons said:


> You all are very welcome. Someone here on kp mentioned her site and I went in and was checking it out. That is one of the best sites I've been in and so I had to post it. I just hope I posted it in the right spot.
> 
> I just wish I could remember her name here so I can thank her for the site and give her the credit.


Her name is Nancy Wynn


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

starrz-delight said:


> Her name is Nancy Wynn


No starrz, not her name. The girl on KP that had mentioned this site for another reason.


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the great link. It is now bookmarked and added to favorites list as well.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

You're very welcome!


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

Buttons said:


> No starrz, not her name. The girl on KP that had mentioned this site for another reason.


So sorry sweetie my bad, it is a wonderful site, I have checked out several of her videos, one can never know too much about knitting God Bless and tHANKS FOR THE LINK


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

This is no problem. You're very welcome. I thought that it is a good site myself.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Thank you, Buttons. Have saved it to look at later.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

You're welcome


----------



## Nancy Wynn (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi, I'm Nancy Wynn - the author of the tutorials you so kindly linked on this forum. In the past few weeks, my traffic has gone wild and I just wanted to say thank you very much ; - )


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Nancy Wynn said:


> Hi, I'm Nancy Wynn - the author of the tutorials you so kindly linked on this forum. In the past few weeks, my traffic has gone wild and I just wanted to say thank you very much ; - )


You're quite welcome but another Kp lady sent us one of your tutorials and I enjoyed it so much and how well you had everything set up I just had to share with everyone in our forum.


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you Nancy, Buttons, and 3rd KPr!


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

Nancy Wynn said:


> Hi, I'm Nancy Wynn - the author of the tutorials you so kindly linked on this forum. In the past few weeks, my traffic has gone wild and I just wanted to say thank you very much ; - )


Welcome from Wisconsin, I loved your tutorials , can we ask you about complex patterns that we just can't get? Well at least they are complex if we don't get them God Bless


----------

